# S6 Avant . . . drool



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1822048830 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Such an awesome car! I love the interior color scheme. Oh how I wish I had $60,000 to spend on a car right now!


----------



## teutonicwonder (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool (rjcoulston)*

Amazing how similar this looks to the W-8 Wagon.
I think I might rather spend my 20000.00 someplace else.


----------



## Golf1.9TDI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool (rjcoulston)*

I can only wish...


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

Well, the reserve on the auction wasn't met. Maybe it's because it looks soooo similar to a Passat Wagon.


----------



## '86 Jetta D (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool (rjcoulston)*

how on earth and you compare an S6 wagon to a passat W8 wagon? they are 2 completely different cars. first of all the S6 is bigger, in size and engine. second this has 340hp and the W8 has 270hp. have you ever driven an S6, cause the way your talkin its as if u haven't. drive one and then tell me you would rather buy the W8


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool ('86 Jetta D)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how on earth and you compare an S6 wagon to a passat W8 wagon? they are 2 completely different cars. first of all the S6 is bigger, in size and engine. second this has 340hp and the W8 has 270hp. have you ever driven an S6, cause the way your talkin its as if u haven't. drive one and then tell me you would rather buy the W8[HR][/HR]​Word!


----------



## SAEDave (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool (rjcoulston)*

I saved the $26k and bought the W8. I looked at it at the same dealer an hour before writing my check for the W8. Performance is quite similar; front-to-back seat spacing is an extra 2 inches in the S6 and the W8 is 9 inches shorter for parallel parking. The combined Audi/VW dealer kept the W8 hidden in the warehouse to avoid an easy comparison!


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool (SAEDave)*

The S6 is head and sholders above the W8 in terms of interior quality and design. The passat is just too ordinary


----------



## rjcoulston (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: S6 Avant . . . drool (what)*

I've owned an Audi and two VWs. The craftsmanship and level of quality in an Audi is far better than any VW, even one with a fancy title like W8. The S6 is leagues apart from any production VW.


----------

